# Tuna Meat



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn the wind been howling. Many guys I’ve talked to, that have been doing this longer than us , say it’s one of the worst late winter/spring winds we have had .. thanks Biden! Ha.
But in all seriousness we finally saw a slim window we all could make happen. 
All the guys loaded up the boat , 400lbs of ice , bait , more rods than we need and left around 5p from the dock to grab some live bait offshore. A pile of little livies in the well. Cool enough , they met me back at the dock and picked me up since I was stuck at work for 12 hours on Sunday. (Damn what a crew!) so I hoped on with some new gear. Henry at outcast got reels setup for me and we pushed off at 9p headed south! Good vibes around the boat. excited really just to be out there. A few of us tried to get some sleep on the way out but really was too rough to sleep. I wouldn’t even call it rough was just big rollers but a few mixed random waves in the trough kept us at 35mph so the ride out was looooong. Stopped at the ghetto rigs picked up a couple black fin. Headed further south for another hour. 
Stopped at a drill ship and the tunas were blowing up. Marking some small YF. Seeing black fin. Had a couple miss some poppers. We moved onto the next floater. Started our chunk line pitched out some livebaits and it was on. Next 4 drifts we hooked up each time. We lost one at the boat and put 3 in the box. All ate live baits. Current was great. Water was gorgeous. Bait was there. Satisfied with that bite and meat. Tuna meat … check. Sun came up. Epic sunrise. We trolled around for a bit , figured out what we wanted to do and headed toward some mud. Stopped on the way and picked up some quality mahi for tacos and tried for some tiles. No tiles , we were tired and headed home. Cleaned up and in bed by 8pm. Ready to go after it again. Tight lines guys.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Good work! Thanks for taking time to post


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

SWEET!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NOsaints said:


> View attachment 1089818
> View attachment 1089819
> View attachment 1089820
> View attachment 1089821
> ...


Awesome report and trip! Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

NICE, to see this!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the Allisons. How's everybody's back feeling?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Great report!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell YEAH!!!! Nice job guyzzzzz!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! You're a braver man that I am, gilling that snapper. I always get the snot cut out of me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

DANG!!!! Thanks for a fishing report. You're right about the wind this spring... Thanks again!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A dream trip right there!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip and great report


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like an epic trip. Three years ago me and three buddies spent 2k each for a two one day tuna trips out of Venice and all we caught were sharks. Never do that again.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Flyguide7 said:


> Looks like an epic trip. Three years ago me and three buddies spent 2k each for a two one day tuna trips out of Venice and all we caught were sharks. Never do that again.


Go with Kurt Tillman out of Dauhin Island.


----------

